# How to collect Padron certificate



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

Hola,

Quick question - do we need to make an appointment with our town hall to collect our Padron certificates, or do we just turn up? I struggled to understand what the woman who registered us said - beyond that we needed to come back in two weeks to collect it.

We're in Malaga (city) if that makes any difference.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

I live in Oviedo, I did not have to make an appt with town hall to apply for padrón certificate. Furthermore, I was given the certificate within minutes of applying. As a result, it must vary by town hall.


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

Yep it definitely varies. We needed an appointment to apply, and they definitely (well I'm 90% sure!) said to return in 2 weeks to collect the certificate.

I've never heard of Oviedo. It looks beautiful. That's another one to add to the list of places in Spain we have to visit once we have residency, and covid is... at the least, less of a problem


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Don't know about the padrón, but yes, Oviedo is lovely and in fact many places in Asturias are amazing!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Most places now have a telephone request system, or an online service.

Yesterday I downloaded a family padrón certificate for me and my family members from our town hall website, no leaving the house, no waiting and no cost! But I did need to use my digital certificate to do that. 

I advise everyone to get this as it saves a lot of physical visits to offices for officialdom!


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Overandout said:


> Most places now have a telephone request system, or an online service.
> 
> Yesterday I downloaded a family padrón certificate for me and my family members from our town hall website, no leaving the house, no waiting and no cost! But I did need to use my digital certificate to do that.
> 
> I advise everyone to get this as it saves a lot of physical visits to offices for officialdom!


I am not familiar with the "digital certificate", would you please describe?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

timwip said:


> I am not familiar with the "digital certificate", would you please describe?


Sure, it is s digital certificate which confirms your identity when performing online activities. Here is s link about how to get it:


Persona Física - Sede



It should not be confused with the "[email protected]" system which is good for some online activities, but not as secure as the certificate. For example I also have the [email protected] system but I could not get my padrón certificates using that, I had to use the certificate.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

More info re digital certificates; they do run out and I believe you are not warned that it's about to do so, certainly in the past you weren't


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> More info re digital certificates; they do run out and I believe you are not warned that it's about to do so, certainly in the past you weren't


Yes, the FNMT one (the most useful in Spain) is valid for 4 years. But also, if you change computer, you have to re-apply as the certificate can only be installed on the computer you used to apply for it, so it can't be transferred.


----------



## wroliveira (Jul 22, 2019)

Overandout said:


> Yes, the FNMT one (the most useful in Spain) is valid for 4 years. But also, if you change computer, you have to re-apply as the certificate can only be installed on the computer you used to apply for it, so it can't be transferred.


Isn't it just a file that you can install in another computer ?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

You could try I guess, but my boss tried it and couldn't get it to work.
The guide clearly says that it can only be installed on the same computer (and same user account) that was used to generate the application.
Makes sense to me.


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

Amy123123 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Quick question - do we need to make an appointment with our town hall to collect our Padron certificates, or do we just turn up? I struggled to understand what the woman who registered us said - beyond that we needed to come back in two weeks to collect it.
> 
> ...


It depends on your city. You should check online or drop by just to find out what the procedure is. There are new rules because of Covid. It’s Ok to ask Si o No.?
“¿Necesito una cita para recoger mi padrón o puedo venir sin cita previa?”
If you didn’t need an appointment to turn in your application then it’s likely you don’t need one to return to pick it up.


----------



## incatalunya (Nov 16, 2020)

I tried to get a digital certificate but I gave up because I couldn´t understand what to do. You have to download some ancient version of something on your computer.


----------

